# Imac G5 ou PM G5 ?



## eddygain (28 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire au debut j'avais commande un PM G5 mono et en fin de compte je me suis oriente vers un iMac G5 le seul probleme c'est que la seule chose qui me retienne pour acheter un iMac, est ce que l'on peut changer la carte graphique ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Décembre 2004)

eddygain a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire au debut j'avais commande un PM G5 mono et en fin de compte je me suis oriente vers un iMac G5 le seul probleme c'est que la seule chose qui me retienne pour acheter un iMac, est ce que l'on peut changer la carte graphique ?



Tu t'es relu quand t'as bu ?  :mouais:  :rateau: 

On peut pas changer la carte graphique sur un imac G5... et ouai.
Prends un PM alors ! J'ai bon ? 

Merci.   

T'es un gamer ? Un vrai ? Bah nan... sinon tu voudrais pas prendre un mac  :rateau: 

Mais si tu aimes vraiment le jeu, attends qu'apple sorte un imac avec une carte graphique qui tienne la route ou prend un pm.


----------



## Arthemus (28 Décembre 2004)

La réponse est claire. On ne peut pas changer la carte graphique d'un imac.
 Si c'est un élément déterminant pour ton choix il faut alors sans hésiter te rabattre vers le powerMac.


----------



## Arthemus (28 Décembre 2004)

Trop rapide  jaipatoukompri


----------



## eddygain (28 Décembre 2004)

thx de m'avoir repondu, meme en le filant a un magasins d'informatique la carte graphique n'est pas changeable ? car au fait je me suis mit dans une situation delicate j'ai reserve un imac G5 a la fnac et ce n'est qu'apres que j'ai appris qu'on ne pouvait changer la carte graphique en plus je suis degoute la fnac ne propose apparement plus de PM G5 mono alors qu'il est abordable et qu'il vient de sortire c'est abuse quoi ...


----------



## Arthemus (28 Décembre 2004)

Non no je crains que c'est vraiment impossible de changer de carte graphique.

 En revanche, la situation ne semble pas désespérée vis à vis de la fnac.

 Leur as tu seulement demandé si tu pouvais annuler ta commande quite à commander un monoG5 à la place ? As tu payé quelque chose ?

 Et au pire, si tu reçois ton imac, je crois qu'à la fnac tu peux le rendre sans te justifier dans un délai de 15 jours. Mais je ne suis pas sur ...

 Bref moi je verais plutôt avec la fnac ...


----------



## Lain (29 Décembre 2004)

la fnac annulera et remboursera la commande sans problème sur demande.

il est IMPOSSIBLE de changer la carte vidéo de l'imac
 c pas une "carte", c tout simplement un composant de la carte mère elle même

la fnac reprend et rembourse (en vrai sous, pas en avoir) un ordinateur si ramené intact (ré-emballé donc et tout dedans) avant 15j sans chercher le pourquoi. (au pire vous dites que votre travail exige un powermac acheté dans la même fnac et ils seront contents)


----------



## eddygain (29 Décembre 2004)

ok j'ai ete a la fnac ce matin et tout c'est passe sans probleme ils m'ont recredite ma carte bleue, poh que je suis soulage lol


----------



## Arthemus (29 Décembre 2004)

Il ne reste plus qu'à commander un mono 1,8 !


----------



## eddygain (29 Décembre 2004)

ui en gros c'est ca lol ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Décembre 2004)

moi aussi je suis dans ce dilemne!
dans 6 mois maxi ,je vas changer mon eMac ,et meme si le pwoer mac mono tiens la corde pour l'instant ,je suis passé a la FNAC cet am,et l'iMac G5 20" est impressionnant...
je voulais coupler le power mac mono à un LCD 17" ,mais je suis décu,meme le SONY xblack ,je le trouve trop petit par rapport à l'écran de l'iMac...
ce qui veut dire que si je prends le power Mac couplé a un 20 "apple (le seul écran valable selon moi),il faudra que je rabiotte sur le disque dur ,sur la ram(quoi que je mettrais un giga tt de meme),le BT ,mais pas de clavier ni souris,par contre je laisserai pas la 5200/64 Mo...
tout çà pour dire que ce soir ,si j'achetais,mes deux arguments seraient  un G5 et l'écran 20",donc soit l'iMac soit le power mac...
dans le 2eme cas ,il faut un budget plus important que l'iMac ,mais cela vaut le coup...
que faire ?tout dépendra de ce qui sera proposé dans 6 mois(baisses de prix)et de l'argent que j'aurai d'ici la!


----------



## eddygain (29 Décembre 2004)

uai ta raison je pense que c'est ce qu'il faut faire mais moi j'en ai marre de reflechire alors je prend le PM car a force ca va me degouter si je reflechis trop a la question le quel prendre ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Décembre 2004)

le choix est simple:
je voulais un G5 ok ,c'est l'un ou l'autre.
maintenant ,j'ia de plus en plus envie de l'écran 20" d'apple our l'iMac ce serait bon,mais pour le power mac ,tout va dépendre du budget!
en clair si dans 6 mois je suis trop juste,je préférerai un iMac (peut etre mis a jour avec G5 2GHz, DVDR 8x et 6900xt 128 Mo???)plutot qu'un power mac et un LCD 17"...
RV dans 5 ou 6 mois,avec Tiger!


----------



## eddygain (29 Décembre 2004)

je vais paraitre vraiment con mais c'est quoi tiger ?


----------



## minime (29 Décembre 2004)

Mac OS X 10.4, la prochaine version du système, qui sera disponible l'an prochain.


----------



## kitetrip (29 Décembre 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le choix est simple:
> je voulais un G5 ok ,c'est l'un ou l'autre.
> maintenant ,j'ia de plus en plus envie de l'écran 20" d'apple our l'iMac ce serait bon,mais pour le power mac ,tout va dépendre du budget!
> !


Le 20" Apple est très cher... Si tu es prète à sacrifier la qualité, il reste des écrans 20" premier prix.


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2004)

Et bien vous savez quoi? ... j'ai un ImacG5 et il faudra m'arracher un oeil pour me le reprendre.   

Choissisez le droit car le gauche je l'avais déjà parié avec mon PC pentium 3,2Ghz et je ne l'ai plus !!

Amicalement 
Joseph
 :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Décembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Le 20" Apple est très cher... Si tu es prète à sacrifier la qualité, il reste des écrans 20" premier prix.



non merci ,je VEUX l'écran 20" apple ,qui n'est pas si cher que çà :1400 euros,c'est moitié moins qu'un Eizo,qui sont les meilleurs écran LCD..
par contre je suis près à rabioter sur le DD ,sur la RAM,quon peut tjrs augmenter par la suite...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Décembre 2004)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien vous savez quoi? ... j'ai un ImacG5 et il faudra m'arracher un oeil pour me le reprendre.
> 
> Choissisez le droit car le gauche je l'avais déjà parié avec mon PC pentium 3,2Ghz et je ne l'ai plus !!
> 
> ...



si c'est un 20" ,je veux bien te croire, je l'ai vu hier ,il est superbe....
mais :carte graphic soudée,pas de FW 800,superdrive 4x seulement,pas d'emplacement PCI...
je préfère le power mac mono...


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2004)

C'est un 20"  ... il me comble par sa netteté .. son confort dû à sa grande superfice ... son silence ... son faible encombrement (tout en un) ... sa beauté ... sa perfection de fabrication ... 

Pour l'usage que j'en fait (traitement et recadrage photos ... capture video via eytv .. gravage de CD audio et de DVD video .. bureautique) les éléments qui le constituent me suffisent largement.

Je n'ai pas encore mis en difficulté ses ressources et rencontré le moindre rallentissement de traitement ou de rafraichissement de l'écran comme je les avais avec mon PC ... je m'apperçoit que c'est un vrai multitâches ... hier j'ai fait tourner simultanément DVD studio pro qui compressait 2h30 de fim ... eytv qui affichait et enregistrait une émission télé ... internet explorer pour surfer en Wifi sur internet .. et Itunes pour écouter mes morceaux via airport express sur ma chaine Hifi ... jamais je n'aurais pû faire cela avec mon pc!

J'ai swtiché su Apple par dépit du PC où je finissais par passer ma vie à lancer des passes anti-virus, anti-spam,spy-boot et compagnie ....  non et je ne regrette absolument rien ... peut-être ai-je eu la chance d'aborder le monde Mac par le bon bout en achetant un ImacG5-20"?

Je souhaite vraiment longue vie à Apple pour profiter à jamais de la merveilleuse technologie proposée par eux.

Amicalement
Joseph


----------



## kisco (30 Décembre 2004)

juste pour info, eddygain, dans moins de deux semaines, le 11 janvier il y a la macworld à san francisco, où Apple à l'habitude d'annoncer de nouveaux produits, ou des mises à jour.

Si tu peux attendre ces 12 jours, cela pourrait être utile au cas où les PowerMac sont mis à jour (meilleur machine pour même prix, ou même machine pour moins cher) 

enfin ce sont des rumeurs (cf forum ), je te laisse voir  

Je préfère l'annoncer pas qu'on revienne après : "je me suis fais arnaquer... blablabla...si j'avais su...":rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Décembre 2004)

moi ,de toute façon j'attends tiger et la maj des PM G5...
surement il y aura des améliorations pour un prix baissé...
quant a l'écran 20" de l'iMac (ou le 20" display d'apple qui m'interesse, c'est le meme) c'est le meilleur écran que j'ai pu voir a la FNAC ,tout les autres n'ont pas une si belle image...


----------



## eddygain (31 Décembre 2004)

voila j'ai achete un PM G5 mono, lol la honte ne conaissant pas mac je ne savais pas ouvrire le lecteur


----------



## Kr!st0f (31 Décembre 2004)

:d  :d  :d


----------

